# WOO HOO!!!!



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

SOOOOO, my boyfriend (despite my begging and pleading) bought a crotch rocket. He knew how disappointed I was in him so he was sucking up to me BIG TIME...and guess what?! I _almost_ have the go ahead for a new puppy!!!  You have NOOOO idea how excited I am! Maile wants a brother/sister! LOL. She LOVES having 'big dogs' to play with (she lives with 2 Chihuahua's), so Im pretty sure she'd be THRILLED. AHHHH, Im SOOOOO excited. Ive been looking at different styles of dogs online, studs, dams, seeing what I want. Anyway, I had to share my flipping exciting news!!!
:woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh wow!

Congrats!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Have we gotten any closer to finding a kennel?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I saw one that I REALLY liked the dam and sires looks, but looked at the bloodline and had NO IDEA wtf the dog was...so, no... Im trying. I need there to be a show around here that I can head out to, I think thats going to be my next move. Im SO excited though!  The puppy will be there to comfort me when my boyfriend is retarded and crashes the bike (I hate bikes, just in case anyone had doubts).


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

congrats on the news.

what kind/size bike did it get? if its just a 600 he wont ( shouldnt ) kill himself on it so dont worry so much.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

It is. He got a 2005 Yamaha YZF (something like that) R6 (I think). But I still am not a happy camper. I wanted granite counter tops! Not a motorcycle! LOL. Oh well, Im getting a puppy instead!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

dang if my fiance bought a crotch rocket instead of countertops he'd be on the couch til i got me some dang countertops. i'll sleep with my babies lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Megan, 
The best part is...hes leaving the guy who he bought the bike from...saying, "Im in the doghouse man". HE KNEW! He said I might still get my countertops, just not this month.  I want granite dangit! But at least I get a puppy!? LOL. 

BTW...Have you always been engaged? I mean...since like, March (when I got here), or is this new?!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

There are lots of UKC shows in Michigan. Good luck!

United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> It is. He got a 2005 Yamaha YZF (something like that) R6 (I think). But I still am not a happy camper. I wanted granite counter tops! Not a motorcycle! LOL. Oh well, Im getting a puppy instead!!!


then go buy some granite counter tops!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> then go buy some granite counter tops!!!


pfft. i want a puppy instead! Maile needs a friend. The Chihuahua's dont play with her very often.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> There are lots of UKC shows in Michigan. Good luck!
> 
> United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you know what breed you're going to get? Are you still set on the Dobe's? If you are, remember to make sure the breeder health tests! 

Also, you decided on a male or female yet?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I think Im still in the air on the Dobe/Bully thing. I also threw AmStaffs into the mix. My parents have a GSD that they are going to have be shown (by a handler cuz theyd probably trip and fall), and Id most def want a show quality AmStaff so I could go to shows as well! I was talking to a breeder last night who had some really nice Bullies for sale BUT shes all the way in Cali, and I like to see my dog before I buy. :\ So, yea, its still up in the air. Im thinking Bully or AmStaff. And I want to do a male. I have 3 females in my house right now (Maile, and 2 chihuahua's), I feel like adding another one is a recipe for disaster. LOL. I will most def be getting the male neutered though...Im not playing surprise litter games! LOL.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Beastline Pits Breedings Page

what do you think of these??

Beastline Pits Puppies


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

i know i'm late but congrats! :woof:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ahhh I met this dude in chat over on ABW ... they've got some nice lookin' dogs!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> ahhh I met this dude in chat over on ABW ... they've got some nice lookin' dogs!


Yea. Shes really nice. I like her. And I LOVE her dogs. She only wants $500, which I feel like is fair, BUT...shes all the way in Cali and Id really like to see the dog before I bought it...unless it's Pig.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

mygirlmaile said:


> Yea. Shes really nice. I like her. And I LOVE her dogs. She only wants $500, which I feel like is fair, BUT...shes all the way in Cali and Id really like to see the dog before I bought it...unless it's Pig.


Ooops she... Ramos Kennels mainly focuses on Staff lines, with them you can bet you're going to have a well put together dog...

Welcome to Ramos Kennels


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

luoozer said:


> congrats on the news.
> 
> what kind/size bike did it get? if its just a 600 he wont ( shouldnt ) kill himself on it so dont worry so much.


Don't agree I have grown up around bikes my whole life....600's are particularly dangerous because they are so light and easy to wheelie. Any bike it dangerous and its not all the bike....its more so the ppl you are around...drivers don't look for bikes..just other cars. Trust me I know I have seen ppl go down...and I have seen jon lose friends...(on a 600 might i add). There had been several times Jon has had to come to a quick stop because of drivers pulling out infront of us. You gotta pay attention. Ppl thinks its all fun and criusing around...its not you gotta be on your toes.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Well thats exciting...have you ever thought about a rescue? You would be suprised what you can fine so many need homes.


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

OMG.. My son got a 700 Suzuki .I am terrified


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh good Lord Brandy!! Im trying to get him to sell it! I really dont feel comfortable with him having it...hes a crazy guy anyway. Eekkkk!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Oh good Lord Brandy!! Im trying to get him to sell it! I really dont feel comfortable with him having it...hes a crazy guy anyway. Eekkkk!!


well as I have always said crazy..is fine...stupid...will kill you...just don't let him be stupid on it...I know several ppl with prosthetic legs ... threaten him.... lol every thing will be fine as long as he dosn't get on it acting like a jacka$$


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

GodBlessPitbulls said:


> OMG.. My son got a 700 Suzuki .I am terrified


Don't worry its not a Kawasaki ....suzukis are weak... 
haha I'm kidding lol inside joke...anyways...same goes for you like maile...remind them daily not to act silly on them.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

does he have any bike experience? 600's arent THAT bad, i personally know 2 people that never even rode a motocyle at all before and got 600's and they're doing fine.

i grew up racing motocross, and personally i dont think 600's are fast. yes they're light and alot more flickable than a 1,000+ but the low end power just isnt there.

my brother has a 06 r1 with a few simple mods and it wheelies when your not trying, between every gear, its a WHOLE different thing from a 600. dont get me wrong, a 600cc bike will do 160mph and by all means thats more than fast anough to kill you.

just make sure he doesnt get too cocky too quick and for gods sake make him where a helmet.

edit: brandy did make a very good point though, its more the people on the roads that are the idiots. not keeping their distance, passing really close to you, and not even looking for bikes at all.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im still trying to talk sarah into letting me get a street bike.... dang.
i also used to race motocross up until about 4 years ago.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Niz...wanna buy my boyfriends? LOL. I want it GONEEE.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Yeah you gotta watch for ppl I am hoping when jon and I get this whole house thing settled we can get some bikes again...he did have one up until it got stolen in April a Kawasaki ZX14 stretched with fully extended swing arm and lowered,air shifter,spray bar,and of course the juice...for those who know what I am talking about lol obviously we drag race, so maybe this time next year he will have another 14 and I am pushing to get a Ninja 10 that will be plenty for me seeing as how I am so light I will be busting a$$


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

you ride? youre crazy. lol. my dad dropped me in a pan of oil when i was little. i was all done after that!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Hey Niz...wanna buy my boyfriends? LOL. I want it GONEEE.


haha if i could afford that i would have gotten one weather or not she didnt want me to lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

So I guess a rescue is out of the question?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

She wants to start dabbling with showing, so yeah I think a rescue is out of the question for her.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh, Im sorry. My mind is elsewhere these days (stupid family drama). But yea, Id like to start showing a little...get a feel for it so Im not going to rescue at this time. I promised myself that one day, when I have PLENTY of propery and space in my house for doggies to roam Ill rescue/foster. But right now, Id like to begin showing off my goods...well...my dogs goods. And Im pretty excited! I just got on the list for a breeding thats supposed to take place in about 6 months of two dogs from Ramos Kennels.
Porky







X Cookie


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

oh aiight...just looked like she skipped over my question. it's something I am passionate about where there is over 10,000 pitbulls/pit mixes in shelters or rescues that need homes. I think it's great when someone can help out. ya know?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> oh aiight...just looked like she skipped over my question. it's something I am passionate about where there is over 10,000 pitbulls/pit mixes in shelters or rescues that need homes. I think it's great when someone can help out. ya know?


Im sorry. I do remember seeing your question and I thought I had answered it. My uncle passed away 2 days ago and there is SO much drama going on due to his current wife that my mind is so BLAH. I apologize! I didnt mean to skip over! :hammer::hammer:


----------

